# New Brand of Substrate



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

This is advertised on the back of this month's TFH. However, the photo looks like plain quartz gravel. If you go to the website, the photo shows lush plants, but you can't see the substrate. Curious.

http://activflora.com/


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Nelumbo74 said:


> This is advertised on the back of this month's TFH. However, the photo looks like plain quartz gravel. If you go to the website, the photo shows lush plants, but you can't see the substrate. Curious.
> 
> http://activflora.com/


Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmmm...it sounds a little like Eco-Complete or Flourite, but with rounded granules. Is anyone carrying it yet?


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

I haven't seen it anywhere, but the photo on TFH looks like shiny quartz gravel. Seems suspicious to me, because there are no pictures on their website.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Well it seems to come in red, black, white and a natural sand color. They are big on trying to trademark phrases though. Bio-activ Phosphorous™, Contains Live® Heterotrophic bacteria for Instant Cycling® , Activ-Flora™, Instant Cycling ™,Bio-activ Nutrients™, etc.


----------



## Ravenous (Aug 18, 2008)

I like this part:
Naturally Spherical grains promotes maximum diffusion?

What the heck is the question mark for lol... are they asking us or telling us.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ravenous said:


> I like this part:
> Naturally Spherical grains promotes maximum diffusion?
> 
> What the heck is the question mark for lol... are they asking us or telling us.


I noticed that too haha

looks promising if they can get hc to grow in it their doing something right however i don't know how much better it is than something like sachems fluorite brands looks very similar to those line of substrates


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I was wondering about this product, but before I made a post I did a search and found this thread!

I thought I would try and break down the bullets in their magazine ads..

*Bio activ nutrients, for faster healthier plant growth*

I presume this means the minerals are chelated, either EDTA or some kind of organic binding agent

*100% natural, no artificial dyes or additives*

Its not epoxy coated gravel. It comes in different colors like Flourite does, black, red...

*Naturally spherical grains promotes maximum diffusion, (aeration)*

Anotherwords it will not compact, and it is smooth edged instead of fracted like Flourite

*Activ Flora is rich in Iron, no need for laterite*

So it is some kind of clay

*Contains live bacteria*

Thats always debateable in these products

*....is extremely micro porus*

Means it has high Cation Exchange Capacity, the ability to attract, hold and store positive ions, minerals and hold them for plant uptake.

*Natural bi-segmentation process to promote optimal oxygenation*

I have no idea what that means. Anybody have a guess?

Their WEB site has a guaranteed analysys,

Elemental Analysis:

Aluminum ..................10210
Magnesium ................ 2281

Barium ..........................124
Manganese .....................64

Calcium..........................195
Sodium.........................223

Cobalt...............................6
Nickel............................12

Chromium........................13
Vanadium.......................15

Copper ............................17
Zinc...............................29

Iron.............................18500

Potassium .................... 2195

Units=mg/kg

Anybody using it? Any thoughts. I have no idea what this stuff sells for

Its particularly high in aluminum, magnesium, potassium, and the highest concentration is iron. The fact it is fairly high in aluminum oxide makes it more like laterite than clay. Aluminum is of no value to plants


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

Robert Hudson said:


> *Natural bi-segmentation process to promote optimal oxygenation*
> 
> I have no idea what that means. Anybody have a guess?
> 
> T


"For new setups, empty contents of bag into aquarium and fill with de-chlorinated tap water or distilled water. Activ-Flora™ will automatically bi-segment into 2 layers with finer grade substrate on the bottom.
If adding to an existing system, drain liquid prior to introducing new substrate and add slowly, while mixing."
So, I guess that's what they mean by bi-segmentation: small things fall through big cracks.

Straight from the link earlier in this thread. I'm guessing they have updated their webpage since this thread was started. Most of it looks like gravel except for the red and black. I'm mostly impressed with its ability to generate the exact same aquascape with four or five different substrates.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Sounds rad. Ima try it lol. How much is it now?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

interesting


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

"Contains Live® Heterotrophic bacteria for Instant Cycling®"

Heterotrophic bacteria? :-k Old hat. But certain strains can be found in a dormant phase and thus stored for much longer than other bacteria.

Whatever happened to _Nitrospiros spp._? :-?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> "For new setups, empty contents of bag into aquarium and fill with de-chlorinated tap water or distilled water. Activ-Flora™ will automatically bi-segment into 2 layers with finer grade substrate on the bottom.
> If adding to an existing system, drain liquid prior to introducing new substrate and add slowly, while mixing."
> So, I guess that's what they mean by bi-segmentation: small things fall through big cracks.


I didn't see that on their WEB site. Thats interesting. They sure do like to use big words to describe simple processes! Hey, but thats marketing! It really seems to be more like Eco complete than anything else. I like the look of it, and the smooth round little pebbles are nice. Even after all these years, some people still think that the edges of Flourite are too sharp for some fish.


----------



## npnailer (Apr 16, 2007)

Sounds good, might be good, but I always am a bit leery of uber-hype.
This almost seems to be trying to run up some excitement based on some big, "scientificaly" sounding words(yep...I made that word up!).
I used to write advertising copy..so I know of what I speak.
Heck..I'll even take a shot at this!
"AquaLife 2(made up this substrate name, just to be clear!) is made of an all natural compressed absorptive mineral matrix, which is particularly well suited to the planted tank based on physical and chemical properties proven useful for centuries in the cultivation of aquatic and semi-aquatic vegetation. It's extreme porosity combined with material aquatic impermeability, allow this "wonder substrate" to both attract and redistribute nutrients from the water column while concurently maintaining it's physical attractiveness for years. An irregular shape yet general uniform granual size assure the "scape artist" a full measure of design options, yet, may well represent the perfect root development environment for the long term health of the flora. Natural ion exchange properties may well prove that Aqualife2 even assists in the removal of heavy metals and other potentially negative impurities from the water column! 
AquaLife2..Plasticity in substrate management is a beautiful thing!"

I just described cat litter.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

nice, you get extra points for using the word matrix but should have mentioned that it is suitable for both amateurs and professionals. Perhaps the words wellness, vitality, harmonius and balanced should be worked in their somewhere. Oh and is the bisegmentation part of a unique non-linear process based on recently rediscovered ancient mayan texts that the aquarium industrial complex has known about for years but suppressed.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> This almost seems to be trying to run up some excitement based on some big, "scientificaly" sounding words(yep...I made that word up!).
> I used to write advertising copy..so I know of what I speak.


LOL... very very true... but they ALL do that. Seachem, Eco complete, Amano.... its all marketing, but there is also some truth in there somewhere. In my opinion, every commecial substrate is basically the same. Only real difference is asthetic and other minor issues. I guess nobody here has tried this stuff yet. At least these guys are providing the mineral content, Amano won't even do that.


----------



## Mishri (Jan 9, 2010)

did a search for activ flora and not much came up.. this one is it.. I bought 5 16lbs bags of it for 19.99 each.. also bought 2 bags of 20lbs eco complete.. all black.. pics will come but water is really cloudy.. i'm sure it will remain that way till I get my fluval turned on.. tank is still only half full.. $140 too much to spend on substrate? maybe i went a little overboard...


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

How are you liking the activ flora Mishri? I have been using it for about a month now and it seems to be working. Plants are growing slow but then again it is a low tech set up


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

yes we need updates on the new substate


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I've seen it at Petco but not all the varieties. No, I do not buy fish there. My son likes to go and look at the birds and other animals.
I'd be careful about the phosphourus claim. I once had a substrate that had phosphate in the rock (didnt kow it when I bought it) and I had all kinds of algae issues until I switched to Flourite.


----------



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

active-flora or flourite??? which should i get???


----------



## slapnutz (Jan 24, 2010)

I purchased a bag of activflora and added it to the tahitian moon sand in my 20H. Love the way it looks, plants seem to like it just fine.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

i saw this at my local petco but was a bit hesitant to purchase. but i think it might be almost as good as eco complete and seachem line of products.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

GOTTA LOVE the spin (positive OR negative) we can put on products... anyone remember THIS one?
(this stuff sounds GHASTLY... )

Dihydrogen monoxide:

* is called "hydroxyl acid", the substance is the major component of acid rain.
* contributes to the "greenhouse effect".
* may cause severe burns.
* is fatal if inhaled.
* contributes to the erosion of our natural landscape.
* accelerates corrosion and rusting of many metals.
* may cause electrical failures and decreased effectiveness of automobile brakes.
* has been found in excised tumors of terminal cancer patients.

Despite the danger, dihydrogen monoxide is often used:

* as an industrial solvent and coolant.
* in nuclear power plants.
* in the production of Styrofoam.
* as a fire retardant.
* in many forms of cruel animal research.
* in the distribution of pesticides. Even after washing, produce remains contaminated by this chemical.
* as an additive in certain "junk-foods" and other food products.

Dihydrogen monoxide is also known as WATER eep:

All kidding aside, this stuff's been on the market for over two years.... I think we'd all be using it by now if it was THAT good


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Learn the DANGERS of dihydrogen monoxide, some times referred to as dihydrogen oxide:
http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

I use this stuff for both of my tanks

I use the floragem (litter sized) and the black (sandy texture)

I have had the most success with it...Ive used flourite and eco-complete before

I like the floragems the best because its coarse enough to support excellent root growth...but just wish it was darker

the black version grows things well...but I "think" that since its so fine, the plants cant grow roots extremely well

either way...love the stuff and get it at PetCo for $20 a bag


----------



## EValP (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been using this substrate for about 6-7 months now. The plants grow roots quite nicely and they seem to like it so far.

It does not compact at all which means it is hard to plant new plants in it. It does not hold them well until they develop roots and then they are firmly planted; a months of floating plants in the morning. Some of it is quite fine and when I clean, I am still getting sand particles with the waste. Granule size vary from very small sand to few rocks about 1/4 in size. I have the black and there are a few pieces that are white or yellow and even a few that have a pearlized finish. This doesn't bother me as I think it adds a nice natural look to the substrate.

During the first 4 months or so, plant growth was dramatic but slowed down after that and I dose various ferts everyday. With that said, I think that the substrate gave up most of its nutrients in the first few months and maybe going sterile quicker than I would like.

All in all, for the price I paid, $18 a bag, I think it is a descent substrate especially for the beginner like me. Next time I will probably get something different but it is natural looking and the plants seem to like to fine.

Any other questions about it?


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

Newt said:


> Learn the DANGERS of dihydrogen monoxide, some times referred to as dihydrogen oxide:
> http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


You know that's a hoax right?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dihydrogen_monoxide_hoax

As said above and I guess you missed it....it's WATER.


----------

